# We need a bigger bed



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Think Im going to have to buy another bed  but they will just pile on top of each other in that to :lol:

Casper & Simba on top bunk & Scutter sluming it on the bottom


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

oh sooo cute, I love those beds!!


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

oh i love tht pic lol ur cats r beautiful


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

They have jsut de-camped :lol: Simba still managed to get the top bunk though :lol: & I have no idea how casper has got his tummy hanging like that he's a skinneyminney


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww great pics, lol they all look very cosy lol,


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Dally Banjo said:


> Think Im going to have to buy another bed  but they will just pile on top of each other in that to :lol:
> 
> Casper & Simba on top bunk & Scutter sluming it on the bottom


So cute! I love those beds/hideaways


----------



## rottietao (Dec 16, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> Think Im going to have to buy another bed  but they will just pile on top of each other in that to :lol:
> 
> Casper & Simba on top bunk & Scutter sluming it on the bottom


thats great to see, bless em !!!!!! :thumbup:
i bought one of those for my friends 2 cats !!
was so dissapointed as neither of them use it 
little bugger's !!!!!!!


----------



## sugarcookie (Mar 2, 2010)

Adorable! 
Mine never use any toys or hideaways that we buy


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Ha ha soo funny cant help smiling at Casper:w00t:


----------



## pdccork (Apr 6, 2010)

our three have their own creche! we only moved into the house in june of last year so the cats claimed the sun room (best room in the house of course) and have been there since!


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Lol bless!


----------

